# Rosie Fronfelen died peacefully this morning.



## rosie fronfelen (15 May 2012)

I would just like to say thankyou to all who knew my mother, Rosemary gayle davies. You brought her great joy and happiness on this forum as it was her love to talk horses with her friends. she passed away this morning in hospital peacefully and if anyone knows my mother she fought all the way to the end! thankyou once again. john , alun and her husband arwyn. xxx


----------



## Capriole (15 May 2012)

Im very sorry to hear this. My sympathies to her family x


----------



## benson21 (15 May 2012)

My sympathies go to you and your family. She was a lovely person, and a great member, who will be sadly missed.


----------



## stencilface (15 May 2012)

Sorry to hear this, glad she was herself to the end x


----------



## Red30563 (15 May 2012)

Condolences to your family at this very sad time.


----------



## jnb (15 May 2012)

So sorry to hear this. RIP x


----------



## The Fuzzy Furry (15 May 2012)

Really sorry to hear your sad news.
Rosie ride free up there m'dear 
xx


----------



## Vetwrap (15 May 2012)

So very sorry to hear this.
Love and light to you all.


----------



## gracey (15 May 2012)

R.I.P Rosie, I am sorry to you and your family.. my thoughts are with you all.. she will be missed one here xxx


----------



## Sophie123 (15 May 2012)

Rest in Peace Rosie! Very sorry to hear this. Sympathies go out to her family and friends!


----------



## guido16 (15 May 2012)

So sorry to hear this.

thoughts with you all. x


----------



## Amymay (15 May 2012)

My condolences.  I don't think I ever 'locked horns' with your mum - but I know that plenty of people on here really enjoyed robust debate and discussion with her.

She will be very sadly missed, and my thoughts are with you all at this time.


----------



## mrussell (15 May 2012)

Aw, so sorry to read this.  RIP Rosie.  Best wishes to you all xx


----------



## CorvusCorax (15 May 2012)

Sorry to hear this  hope her passing was peaceful.


----------



## YasandCrystal (15 May 2012)

So sad and sorry to read this. My condolences to you. RIP Rosie.


----------



## Always Henesy (15 May 2012)

I am so sorry to hear this.
My condolences to you and all of the family.


----------



## Caledonia (15 May 2012)

So sad to hear this. Thank you for posting and letting us know. Thinking of you. 

RIP, Rosie.


----------



## MurphysMinder (15 May 2012)

Sorry to hear this, condolences to you and all her family.


----------



## skint1 (15 May 2012)

Very sorry to hear this, your mother was a great character, RIP Rosie Fronfelen


----------



## WandaMare (15 May 2012)

So sorry to hear this, she will be sadly missed. Thank you for letting us know xxx


----------



## measles (15 May 2012)

Very best wishes at the most difficult of times.


----------



## Alec Swan (15 May 2012)

My dear Rosie,  your suffering is now over.  I wish you a safe journey.

alec. xx


----------



## hayinamanger (15 May 2012)

Rosie Fronfelen, a very brave lady, what a loss.

With sincere sympathy.


----------



## YorksG (15 May 2012)

My thoughts are with you at this time, as the horn is blown for one last time.


----------



## Jackson (15 May 2012)

Rest in peace, Rosie Fronfelen.


----------



## Sprout (15 May 2012)

I am so very sorry to hear this - my thoughts are with you all. xx


----------



## Lanky Loll (15 May 2012)

So sorry to hear this, Rosie will be missed x


----------



## Paddy Irish (15 May 2012)

Sad news indeed , my warmest wishes to Rosie's family .


----------



## Fools Motto (15 May 2012)

Very sad to read this news. Many best wishes to Rosie's family and friends.
Happy hunting ground up there Rosie, may you enjoy your peace. xxx


----------



## AFlapjack (15 May 2012)

So sorry to hear this. RIP Rosie XXX


----------



## Azmar (15 May 2012)

RIP Rosie. Sympathy to you, and all the family.


----------



## Simsar (15 May 2012)

RIP Rosie, our thoughts are with your family.


----------



## Mrs B (15 May 2012)

Sleep well, my friend. I will miss you.
Love to your family.

Kate x


----------



## hezza1 (15 May 2012)

So sad to read this, Rip Rosie


----------



## Holly Hocks (15 May 2012)

So sorry to hear this.  My condolences at such a difficult time.  RIP Rosie


----------



## SonnysHumanSlave (15 May 2012)

Sorry to hear this.  
RIP Rosie.

xx


----------



## Kadastorm (15 May 2012)

my condolences to your family, thoughts are with you all. 
Sleep well Rosie 
xx


----------



## Nats_uk (15 May 2012)

RIP Rosie
Thoughts and sympathy go to your family at this difficult time
xx


----------



## Elsbells (15 May 2012)

RIP Rosie. My thoughts are with those that knew and loved her.


----------



## Bryndu (15 May 2012)

So sorry to hear your sad news...but thank you for taking the time to let us know.
Kind wishes
Bryndu


----------



## Enfys (15 May 2012)

My condolences to all those who knew and loved her.


----------



## merrymeasure (15 May 2012)

I am so sorry. My condolences to you and your family at this sad and difficult time. Reassuring to hear it was peaceful. May you Rest In Peace Rosie x


----------



## EAST KENT (15 May 2012)

Rest in Peace dear Rosie ,I shall miss you.


----------



## marmalade76 (15 May 2012)

RIP Rosie xxx


----------



## AprilBlossom (15 May 2012)

Thoughts to Rosie's family, may she enjoy hopping hedges in heaven.


----------



## Hovis_and_SidsMum (15 May 2012)

RIP Rosie.  My thoughts to all who knew her and to her family at this sad time.


----------



## Turitea (15 May 2012)

RIP Rosie xxx
I hope your pacer filly will do you proud one day.


----------



## nikicb (15 May 2012)

So sorry.  Rest in peace Rosie, and deepest sympathies to her family and friends. xx


----------



## Sarah Sum1 (15 May 2012)

I am very sorry for your loss. My thoughts are with you all.

Rest in peace Rosie x


----------



## Firewell (15 May 2012)

RIP Rosie, have fun with all the horses in heaven.


----------



## brighteyes (15 May 2012)

Sleep well, Rosie and thank you for many an interesting evening on here. Steadfast you were and I'm certain still will be, wherever you are. My sincere condolences to your family - this was one fight you couldn't win x


----------



## Sidesaddle (15 May 2012)

My condolences to you all.


----------



## SusannaF (15 May 2012)

Ah, so sorry for your loss. Condolences.


----------



## misterjinglejay (15 May 2012)

You will be missed Rosie XXX Love and light xxx


----------



## Nollaig Shona (15 May 2012)

Very sorry for your loss

RIP Rosie


----------



## D66 (15 May 2012)

Such sad news, my thoughts are with your family.


----------



## meggymoo (15 May 2012)

So sad to read this.  Am only a "lurker" but always made a bee-line for Rosie's posts. Admired her immensely. RIP Rosie and thoughts are with your family.


----------



## JosieB (15 May 2012)

R.I.P. Rosie, not many people in this world like you sadly.. brave lady with a spirit to admire.. what a loss for anyone who knew her even if only through a computer. God bless you Rosie x


----------



## Native Speaker (15 May 2012)

My sincerest condolences.

RIP, dear Rosie.  

Gone from us, but will never be forgotten.

C xx


----------



## Millyard Rejects (15 May 2012)

RIP Rosie, thought are with your family xx


----------



## DH1 (15 May 2012)

I am deeply saddened by your loss, my thoughts are with you and your family. 
RIP Rosie, unique and indomitable, you will be very much missed.


----------



## attheponies (15 May 2012)

So very sorry to hear this sad news, thoughts are with all her family.


----------



## Booboos (15 May 2012)

Very sorry to hear your sad news, my thoughts are with her family and friends.


----------



## Dolcé (15 May 2012)

So very sorry for your loss, condolences to all Rosie's family and friends, she will be missed. xx


----------



## reddie (15 May 2012)

Very sorry to hear of your sad loss, my condolences to you and your family


----------



## Rowreach (15 May 2012)

Very sorry to hear this news, she will be greatly missed xxx


----------



## Maesfen (15 May 2012)

I am so sorry to hear this news; my thoughts and best wishes to all of her family and friends at this sad time and I hope they can cherish their memories with great fondness.


----------



## jodie3 (15 May 2012)

RIP Rosie.

Condolences to her family and friends.


----------



## sunshine19 (15 May 2012)

Im so sorry to hear your news, my sincere condolences to you, your family and Rosies friends at this sad time.


----------



## Dovorian (15 May 2012)

Sincere condolences, a brave lady and legend HHO contributor!


----------



## Tormenta (15 May 2012)

My sincere condolences to you all. May there be many equine friends waiting for her. Rest in peace.


----------



## HappyHorses:) (15 May 2012)

RIP dear Rosie. Your fire and wit gave me many chuckles on here. x


----------



## Darkly_Dreaming_Dex (15 May 2012)

RIP Rosie


----------



## ChesnutsRoasting (15 May 2012)

Very sad news. Condolences to her loved ones.

RIP Rosie.


----------



## Spot_the_Risk (15 May 2012)

I'm so sorry for you all, thank you for letting us know.  And Rosie - kick on! xxx


----------



## Echo Bravo (15 May 2012)

Sadden by the news and shall miss her greatly R.I.P Rosie


----------



## Bearsmum (15 May 2012)

Very sad. RIP Rosie. Thank you for letting us know.

JDx


----------



## ClassicG&T (15 May 2012)

Very sorry to hear this, RIP Rosie  x


----------



## Simsar (15 May 2012)

Simsar said:



			RIP Rosie, our thoughts are with your family.
		
Click to expand...

Simon wrote this.^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^

I Sarah, would just like to say we had some great craic's on here, Rosie was F ing awesome, although we haven't spoken for ages I will always remember her for her wit and talent to shut people up or put her foot in it love it!  Take it easy Rosie be nice to them where ever you have gone to..  Sadly missed all our love to Rosies family RIP.


----------



## Mrs B (15 May 2012)

Simsar said:



			Simon wrote this.^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^

I Sarah, would just like to say we had some great craic's on here, Rosie was F ing awesome, although we haven't spoken for ages I will always remember her for her wit and talent to shut people up or put her foot in it love it!  Take it easy Rosie be nice to them where ever you have gone to..  Sadly missed all our love to Rosies family RIP.
		
Click to expand...

A great tribute, Sarah. Well said.


----------



## Simsar (15 May 2012)

EAST KENT said:



			Rest in Peace dear Rosie ,I shall miss you.
		
Click to expand...

Crying now well said. x


----------



## Simsar (15 May 2012)

Mrs B said:



			A great tribute, Sarah. Well said.
		
Click to expand...

Just going to say same to you. xxxxxxxx


----------



## Simsar (15 May 2012)

Where is JM???? He needs to say something.


----------



## Pearlsasinger (15 May 2012)

So sorry to hear this sad news.
Thank you to Rosie's family for taking the time to think of the HHO community and let us know.


----------



## Rosehip (15 May 2012)

I didnt personally know Rosie, but read some of her threads and was impressed by her guts and balls! She was truely one in a million!
Kick on Rosie, blow the horn long and loud xx


----------



## Sugarplum Furry (15 May 2012)

RIP Rosie. Kick on towards the light.  XX


----------



## spookypony (15 May 2012)

My condolences to everyone that was close to her.


----------



## Tiffany (15 May 2012)

I didn't know her although I just wanted to express my condolences to you and your family. I'm so sorry for your loss


----------



## amage (15 May 2012)

My deepest condolences to you, your family and all of Rosie's friends. She was a fabulous contributor to this forum and will be much missed. At this horrible time I am glad to think that Rosie is free from the pain of her horrible disease. Raising a glass to you Rosie...if heaven gets an ounce as much from you as HHO did it will be an incredible place! Ar Dheis de go raibh a Anam dilis


----------



## Oberon (15 May 2012)

Very sorry for your loss.

She's followed the sound of the Master's horn and joined the Great Hunt.


----------



## yeeharider (15 May 2012)

Sad news indeed RIP Rosie condolences to those she has left behind


----------



## duckling (15 May 2012)

Deepest condolences to all Rosie's friends and family. RIP Rosie.


----------



## Serenity087 (15 May 2012)

I am very sorry to hear this.

Although, am pretty sure I can hear Rosie snorting hysterically and coming up with a witty retort to hearing me say that!

RIP Rosie, forums gonna be a lot less colourful now


----------



## Chestnuttymare (15 May 2012)

Such terribly sad news. Thoughts are with the family at this difficult time. R.I.P. Rosie xxx


----------



## Doris68 (15 May 2012)

I'm so sorry - although our paths never crossed on the Forum, I viewed her posts and enjoyed them.  A great lady who will be sadly missed for sure.  RIP Rosie.


----------



## dunthing (15 May 2012)

RIP Rosie, and my condolences to the family.


----------



## dunkley (16 May 2012)

Sincerest sympathies to you and your family.  Thank you so much for taking the trouble to let us know, at this very sad time.  RIP Rosie, God speed and Safe journey. xx


----------



## Amaranta (16 May 2012)

RIP Rosie, the forum will be a less interesting place without you


----------



## Natch (16 May 2012)

Condolances to family and friends. With 1000s of members it says something about Rosie that so many of us know who she is, and not just an unremarkable wallflower, that's for sure!

I hope she went peacefully and that there are horses where she is now. x


----------



## Baggybreeches (16 May 2012)

Love and sympathy to all her family and friends, sleep peacefully Rosie xx


----------



## EAST KENT (16 May 2012)

Simsar said:



			Where is JM???? He needs to say something.
		
Click to expand...

    Seen off..hot pursuit..by Rosie in full cry..Blees Her!


----------



## mastermax (16 May 2012)

RIP Rosie, you are pain free and at peace. I have loved reading your threads and posts and always brought a smile.
May your family find the strength to carry on.


----------



## jrp204 (16 May 2012)

Thoughts are with you all, rest in peace Rosie.


----------



## Paddydou (16 May 2012)

Wishing you all the very best. I am so very sorry that she had to endure this terrible illness. My very best wishes to you all. Will be thinking of you.


----------



## Paddydou (16 May 2012)

EAST KENT said:



			Seen off..hot pursuit..by Rosie in full cry..Blees Her!

Click to expand...

And only Rosie could!!!


----------



## Alec Swan (16 May 2012)

Just a modest update,  for you;

Merry Crisis,  who was a close friend of Rosie's,  and of many years standing,  (and now incidentally currently enjoying a lifetime ban,  in true Rosie tradition ,)  and I have spoken by 'phone.  She isn't too sure of the funeral date,  but did speak with Arwyn,  Rosie's widower,  and he's asked that flowers be sent to the house,  and I think that Rosie would have liked that.

To that end,  I've arranged that Inteflora will deliver flowers tomorrow,  I've sent the card from everyone on here,  and I hope that you don't mind,  too much.  I can only imagine what Rosie would say,  but as she's now silent,  I shall be able to please myself,  wont I,  and without getting a rocket ?!! I know that you hated a fuss Rosie,  but tough!! 

Should anyone wish to send their own flowers,  and you PM me,  I'll let you have her home address.   

As a footnote,  Charmian (Merry Crisis) is devastated,  as are others who've sent me PMs.  Charmian and I spent an hour on the 'phone last night,  and though we didn't achieve much,  we managed a deal of laughter.  

Rosie was a strong and a brave girl,  and they'd be qualities that she'd want from us.

Alec.


----------



## Amymay (16 May 2012)

Alec, you are very kind and thoughtful person.  Thank you x


----------



## Mrs B (16 May 2012)

Alec, that's very kind of you. Thank you x


----------



## ABC (16 May 2012)

R.I.P Rosie. Sleep tight.
xxx



ETS, Just seen Alec's post. You're so lovely and thoughtful x


----------



## Lanky Loll (16 May 2012)

Lovely idea Alec.

I'm looking forward to seeing Rosie's standardbred on the track - with her guiding from above the foal has no option but to be a winner   I'm just so very sorry that she won't be here to see it


----------



## EAST KENT (16 May 2012)

Thankyou Alec,it is something we would love to do.


----------



## mymare (16 May 2012)

Thank you Alec.

Rest in peace Rosie

x


----------



## GlamourDol (16 May 2012)

How very sad. RIP Rosie. xx


----------



## CAYLA (17 May 2012)

My thoughts to family and friends and all those nearest to RF.


----------



## MrsMozart (17 May 2012)

So very, very sorry to read this. 

You and her friends are in our thoughts. 

Rest in peace Rosie.


----------



## Simsar (17 May 2012)

Thank you Alec. x


----------



## dunkley (17 May 2012)

Thank you, Alec.  You are so very thoughtful. x


----------



## yeeharider (17 May 2012)

Thank you Alec a very nice gesture


----------



## Sarah Sum1 (18 May 2012)

Alec, that is such a lovely gesture to make. You are very thoughtful.

Again, rest in peace Rosie.  My thoughts go out to all her friends and family xx


----------



## Munchkin (18 May 2012)

R.I.P. Rosie. x


----------



## SaharaS (18 May 2012)

So sad to hear this, rest peacefully Rosie,my thoughts are with you all and I hope she is looking down reading this lovely homage from all her friends.thinking of you xx


----------



## Freddie19 (18 May 2012)

so sorry to read this, was away from computer for few days, so late with reply. May she rest in peace, and greet all horses who left before her


----------



## irish_only (21 May 2012)

since Alecs post I have been wondering how Rosie was. Thank you for letting us know, and heartfelt sympathy for all the family. I hope she looks down on us all with a smile at some of our silly antics. In peace now, Rosie.


----------



## Pedantic (21 May 2012)

Rest in Peace Rosie  x


----------



## olop (21 May 2012)

So sorry 
RIP Rosie xxxx My thoughts are with you & your family xx


----------



## Tinseltoes (21 May 2012)

So sorry for your loss.My thoughts are with you at this sad time.


----------



## solitairex (22 May 2012)

So sorry to hear  x


----------



## SmartieBean09 (22 May 2012)

Have been away from HHO for a while so I am shocked to see this thread!  Rosy is one of the regular HHO who I always remember.  May you rest in peace Rosie.  Thoughts are with your family.  Xx


----------



## cptrayes (22 May 2012)

My sympathies to all your family. This forum will miss her almost as much as you will.


----------



## pipsqueek (22 May 2012)

Rest in Peace Rosie xxx


----------



## henryhorn (22 May 2012)

I am so very sorry for your loss, and am glad she went peacefully. Nothing I can say can help at the moment I'm sure, but my thoughts are with you tonight.


----------



## Ebenezer_Scrooge (22 May 2012)

oh no so sorry to hear about Rosie  ....I enjoyed reading her posts....R.I.P Rosie x


----------



## Mike007 (23 May 2012)

So sorry,I will miss her posts on here.


----------



## bumblelion (25 May 2012)

So sorry for your loss. She will be greatly missed.


----------



## Twinkle Twinkle (30 May 2012)

RIP Rosie your with the angels now.


----------



## tractor (1 June 2012)

What a shock - I always enjoyed her posts and banter. 

RIP Rosie, and condolences to family....and, thank you for taking the time to let us all know. She will be much missed xx


----------



## Mrs B (1 June 2012)

LadyEllieRose said:



			RIP Rosie your with the angels now.
		
Click to expand...

It's a lovely thought, LER, but my guess is she's giving the angels a rough ride 

I do miss her, though...


----------



## shoo (1 June 2012)

So sorry, she will be missed x


----------



## Moggy in Manolos (2 June 2012)

I am so sorry to hear this, my condolences to you all, RIP Rosie x


----------



## Haniki (9 June 2012)

I haven't been on HHO for a while, so I've only just caught up with this sad news.
R.I.P. Rosie and condolences to all her family and friends.


----------

